# Tweezerman's 'free' sharpening service?



## halzer (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a pair of pink slant tweeermans that really need sharpening. Are International customers (i.e Anyone outside of the US) able to use this free service or are there charges involved?

I have emailed Tweezerman twice with my question but they just dont answer!:kopfkratz:

Should I just send my tweezers anyway in a paid envelope? Has anyone from outside the USA had their tweezers sharpened?


----------



## Zoey (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the same problem actually,no idea how to solve it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

i didnt know they even did this.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 25, 2007)

i had a pair of black ones i sent in. just in the us it takes them like a month to send them back (i had to get another pair just for that month).


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it is just for US customers. I have a pair that need to be sharpened aswell but just couldnt be bothered paying the postage etc, ill just buy another pair


----------



## halzer (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh no dont say that! Perhaps thats why they dont answer my emails as they dont want to give me bad news! It doesnt say anywhere on their website or packaging that its for US customers only though. I have already packed my tweezers up and Im gonna risk sending them anyway. I have another pair, but I will only throw the pink ones away otherwise, so I might as well try sending them to see what happens eh?


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

I own 2 of their tweezers and still have not tried this service. Hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 25, 2007)

Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## togal (Jan 25, 2007)

I've never tried. I know what you mean about the postage being high to mail it to them. I live in Canada and postage is about 3X that of US to mail the same thing. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## halzer (Jan 25, 2007)

Well I have just mailed it. The postage was 4 pounds, but that was only because I sent it recorded delivery so I can track it and see it they actually receive it. A new pair of tweezermans would cost me around 16 pounds in the shops, so *if* they return them sharpened then I have saved a few quid.

I will laugh my head off if they return them un-sharpened with a note saying ''Sorry we dont offer this service to international customers!" :lol:


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jan 25, 2007)

halzer, I was going to get my Tweezerman slant tweezers sharpened, but until I got around to finding out where to send them etc. I picked up a set of Boots precision grip tweezers for a fiver and found I liked them a lot more. Much better at picking up fine, hard to get hairs and I like the rubberised handles, easy to hold. Tweezerman -- I'm so over them.


----------



## wvmoon (Jan 30, 2007)

They do sharpen tweezers sent from anywhere in the world. It will probably take a little longer for you to get it back. But worth it. :icon_cool


----------



## halzer (Mar 13, 2007)

Well guys, I posted my Tweezermans on Jan 25th, and I just got them back today, March 13th...

But they work great now that they have been sharpened, so it was worth the weight.

I noticed that the pair of tweezermans that I bought to use while the pink ones were being sharpened feel different to my older ones.

Now I have my old ones back I can see that the older ones are slightly smaller in length and wider at the tips, which I prefer to the newer ones as they dont seem to grab the hair as effectively.


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 14, 2007)

i need to send in my 2 pairs for sharpening...


----------



## stephridout (Jun 22, 2011)

As a general rule if a company dont answer your e mail - DONT SEND THE TWEEZERS THERE they will disappear into cyberspace. I would love my Tweezermans sharpened but their customer service is so rubbish its not worth the hassle - buy DUPONT instead.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.tweezerman.com/pages/index.cfm?pg=20

Since someone dragged this old, old topic up from the grave I figured I'd add an update. The original posts date to 2007 and since 2010 the company's free sharpening service moved from Texas to New York.



> *Famous Implements, Famous Guarantee*
> 
> We are pleased to announce that effective November 15, 2010 Tweezerman's Sharpening &amp; Repair Services will no longer be based in Houston, Texas. The department has been relocated to our headquarters in New York to better serve you. Send your insured padded mailers to the new address:
> 
> ...


 They still offer both US and international customers free sharpening services for those who own a Tweezerman product.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmm.  That's a little odd.  I bought Tweezerman cuticle nippers the other day and in the packaging it still has the Houston address.  Thanks for the new info Zadi!


----------



## tosh (Jul 14, 2011)

Tweezerman has a repair service at Zwilling  J.A. Henchels(tweezerman) 435 Cochrane Dr,markham,ontario.  Phone #905-475-2555


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't own a Tweezerman set of tweezers.  Glad that I don't with all the hassels of sending them in to be sharpened and then waiting for them to be sent back to you.  I can see why one person purchased another set to have during the wait time.  I own numerous ELF tweezers.  They are only a buck each and hubby can sharpen them for me.  Takes him about 1 min and I have sharp tweezers all over again, and they weren't really that dull to begin with!   So, personally, I wouldn't spend the money on anything more than the ELF tweezers.  With them, I can pluck the smallest of hairs that my hairdresser can't even get after waxing my brows.  I just come home and pluck the couple that look like black specks and I'm all cleaned up!  I have so many pairs b/c I tend to lose them all the time! LOL And if I'm not misplacing them, my boys do!  So for a buck a pair, it's worth having 4 or 5 different sets!  So I suggest giving ELF tweezers a try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You won't have to wait for sharpening anymore and they get EVERY little hair.


----------



## connbrend (Jul 31, 2011)

I was looking for the address to send mine in (I live in the US so no big deal) when I ran across this:


1 Clean your tweezers with warm water and a mild antibacterial soap.

2 Hold an emery board in one hand and place it in between the two tips of your tweezers.

3 Squeeze the tweezers together and drag off the edge of the emery board several times. Use the same motion as you would to tweeze hair. Wash again with warm water to remove any metal filings.


I did it and it worked great so I don't have to send moine in and wait for them to get back, YAY!


----------



## Lilbuttbabe (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is the mailing address for service of Tweezerman tweezers and nippers:

*Tweezerman Service
2 Tri Harbor Court
South Dock #1
Port Washington, NY 11050*

*found on their website: *http://www.tweezerman.com/sharpening-and-repair/


----------

